
Drinking coffee associated with lower risk of death from all causes - jonbaer
http://www.kurzweilai.net/drinking-coffee-associated-with-lower-risk-of-death-from-all-causes-study-finds
======
gregjor
Correlated with longer lifespan is not the same as lowering the risk of death.
We all have 100% risk of death no matter how much coffee or wine we drink.
Even Ray Kurzweil and Peter Thiel.

